# Bricks in Smoker?



## mavrick813 (Jun 1, 2008)

Posted this in another thread but never got a response, So here it is in it's own thread. 

I seen alot of people putting bricks in the bottom of their smokers in order to regulate temps. But what if you just happen to have a box of Pyramid Ceramic Briquettes laying in your garage NIB. How about lining the bottom of the smoker with them? I mean wouldn't thta be better? 

Opinons are always welcome. 








Mike.


----------



## seboke (Jun 1, 2008)

Don't know about better, but they certainly ought to work fine...


----------



## sumosmoke (Jun 1, 2008)

Hey Mavrick - sorry if you posted something and it wasn't seen. Glad you posted again! 

I don't see why those Ceramic Briquettes wouldn't work as a heat source in your smoker. I'm taking it you're using a charcoal smoker, or are you using a propane or electric? If you're using either those then you'll want to follow the instruction manual to ensure they're not touching anything (i.e. the element) or stuff like that.

Am anxious to hear your results if you do decide to use them.


----------



## mavrick813 (Jun 1, 2008)

I'm getting either the Chargriller Pro, or the Charbroil Double door. I still have to get out to the Boss's house and pick it up. Weatcher hasn't permitted me to do so yet. 

I have been doing alot of reading on here about mods to do. Bricks, Baffle, Dryer Duct, Heat Caulk, Door Thermometers at rack level, etc etc. 

I figure get the mods out of the way right from the get go and It will help to make a succesfull first Smoke. 

Mike


----------



## desertlites (Jun 1, 2008)

when I use my hot plate in my ECB I use lave rocks-seems to keep temps up.


----------



## smokebuzz (Jun 2, 2008)

I have them in my stick burner cooking side, wished i would have put them in sooner. helps hold heat and takes some temp spikes out. mine are what they call fire place bricks. i think you could line you fire box with them also.


----------



## tn_bbq (Jun 2, 2008)

Why not give it a shot?  I don't see any harm in giving them a try. Especially since you already got the briquets laying around collecting dust (may as well put em to use).

My initial thought is that it sounds like a good idea. It might take a bit longer to get your pit up to heat (more mass), but once you do it'll hold steadier temps.


----------



## albin (Jun 2, 2008)

I put some extra pavement bricks in the bottom of my wood fired Charbroiler smoker and it take a lot longer to get to temp, but temps are now much more stable.

Do it!

Al


----------



## tn_bbq (Jun 2, 2008)

Be careful of overshooting your temperature with all that extra mass. I like to start backing off the heat when the smoker reads 200, because if you wait for it to hit your cooking temperature then it'll keep on rising and will end up being too hot.

You might also consider preheating your bricks in the oven or some other way if your anxious.


----------



## fred420 (Jun 2, 2008)

travco45man told me about bricks in his gosm--tried it and it helps a bunch in temp recovery after opening door..


----------



## audioxtremes (Jun 2, 2008)

I might have to try this in my smoker. Anything wrong with regular red bricks?


----------



## bhille42 (Jun 3, 2008)

I think they will do a fine job at retaining heat especially when opening the lid.


----------



## zoukeeper (Jun 4, 2008)

I used fireplace bricks in mine.  I think it helps.  Only thing  I would caution about using those in the fire box is clean up.  Could be "difficult" cleaning the ashes but leaving the briquettes.


----------



## tn_bbq (Jun 4, 2008)

Most of the folks that i've seen (only seen a couple) tend to wrap their bricks in foil or cover them with foil sheets.  Not sure why since they don't touch the meat, but i guess it's to make sure grease doesn't soak into them and create some type of grease fire.  It probably helps with any cleanup they might do.

Might also be some radiant heat thing too. 

Anything that adds mass (bricks, rocks, sand, metal, etc.), would help stabilize the temperatures.  So does insulation (welding blanket).


----------

